# Which version of ICD 10



## pediatrics (May 15, 2013)

With the ICD 10 assessment coming up, what version of the ICD 10 book do they plan to go by for the exam? I do not want to waste money on buying 13 books of 2013 version when we will have to turn right around and buy the final version in 2014. Our group should be ready to take their assessment exam beginning in December of this year. Thx


----------



## bedwards (May 15, 2013)

The book is still in draft form and the code sets are frozen until after implementation.  You could play it safe and stick with the AAPC branded books-I love them!


----------



## mitchellde (May 15, 2013)

The books are actually not in draft form.  There are no planned revisions for ICD10 CM until 2015 October.   If they feel an update ( a new code) is needed prior to 2015 they can but it must be deemed to be in the best interest of the people.  The 2014 book will not be available until December 2013.  But it may be identical to the 2013 version.


----------



## susiekay (May 16, 2013)

I just purchased an ICD-10-CM Book from Optum that states on the cover "The Complete Official Draft Code Set".

I ordered 3 more for training staff members.  So these books can be used for the ICD-10 Certification Test, correct?  I was told at one point that the final ICD-10 Book would not be available until 6 months prior to the implementation.


----------



## BABS37 (May 16, 2013)

I also agree with susie kay. I ordered my icd-10 books from them last week and all state they are in draft form...


----------



## mitchellde (May 16, 2013)

many vendors are still using the term draft, however it is not a draft code set. the book I use does not say draft.  There are no planned code changes for ICD-10 until Oct 2015.  If they feel an new code is essential between now and 2015 then they will issue an update.  I use the Channel version and it is not a draft book.


----------

